# This Is What I Call Internet - Bam!



## Tom (26/2/14)

unreal...got my Internet today:




results from the speedtest. and this for a fraction of the money I spent with MWeb before, for a 4meg line...23 euros/month uncapped

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Damn! It may be worth learning a new language just for those speeds!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom (26/2/14)

And the technician was busy for 4h running cables in trunking plus all hardware....and paid nothing for that either.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

TOM! This kind of bragging is unacceptable 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (26/2/14)

Im with you on this one @Gizmo


----------



## Tom (26/2/14)

i am just amazed and excited 

but also still missing SA in some ways


----------



## Silver (26/2/14)

Enjoy ot Tom, by the time we get there your internet will be even faster
Must be great for movies


----------



## Tom (26/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Enjoy ot Tom, by the time we get there your internet will be even faster
> Must be great for movies


did not even get the fastest 2 packages...100meg as well as 150meg lines available from this provider, but i wanted to take it slowly  the same slow pace it took with the vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (26/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Enjoy ot Tom, by the time we get there your internet will be even faster
> Must be great for movies


u know...there is no significant difference with browsing, and there won't be a lot of diff to watching youtube compared with the 4meg line. both ran flawless in SA. but I want to go for movie streaming as well, so that our family can enjoy english movies, not ridiculously dubbed movies and series. there it will hopefully make all the difference, coupled with a household of devices running on the internet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (26/2/14)

QUOTE="Tom, pt: 19556, member: 56"]i am just amazed excited 
but also still missing SA in some ways [/QUOTE]

Yeah the only time internet in S.A is fast is when you see a guy running down the road with your laptop he just stole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

Not fair! !!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (26/2/14)

I believe there are hot chicks and lotsa beer in Germany? Did someone mention internet speed?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> I believe there are hot chicks and lotsa beer in Germany? Did someone mention internet speed?



The internet speed is only fast there because no one is using due to all the guys chasing after the hot woman and plethora of awesome beers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

